# Breeding Question



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a toy that I eventually want to breed. How much do I need to save in my bank account before I have her bred? Just thinking ahead. Could anyone do a breakdown on costs so I know what I am looking at. Thanks from a new show dog owner.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I spent around $5,200 on my last litter. Those were actual costs related to that particular breeding and did not include set up cost, testing or showing costs. The money can add up really quickly.

1. Showing.... I don't know how competitive Toys are in your area. With a Standard, we like to say that it costs $1,000 a point (you need 15 points to get a championship).

2. Testing...... Toys must have Optigen, Legg-Calve and Patellas. Don't know how much this costs.

3. Brucellosis and health cert....... Brucellosis is a sexually transmitted disease in dogs. You need to test for this before you take your bitch to a stud. The health cert is form that you have to have before you can ship your bitch.

4. Stud fee..... usually the cost of one puppy but can be much more. For a Standard it is usually $1500 to $2500. I don't know about a Toy.

5. Travel costs..... I spent $825 shipping my bitch to Arkansas last year. It will be less for a Toy.

6. AI costs... you could choose to artificially inseminate your bitch. This costs around $900 in our area.

7. Breeding set up... I have a custom box the grows as the puppies grow. It goes from whelping box with pig rails to a puppy play pen. It has a door, open mesh sides and grate that teaches the puppies to eliminate in one spot.

8. Scale and medical tools. Puppies need to be accurately weighed every day the 1st few weeks.

9. Medical costs: You may need a C section. Sometimes the bitch gets sick afterward (mastitis). Puppies will need tails and dewclaws done. Puppies will need vaccines. Puppies always seem to need some sort of medical intervention in the 1st eight weeks.

10. Toys and food

11. An X pen..... you will just need one. 

12. Advertising

I'm sure I've forgotten other things.... 

Finally, breeding is about having a plan. It is not enough to just pop out a litter. I think you really need to be trying to progress in an educated way towards producing the very best poodle possible. 

So you need to ask yourself some hard questions. Is my Poodle breeding quality? Is she an excellent example of the breed? Have I demonstrated this in some way such as through showing? Every dog has faults but does my Poodle have a glaring fault that should absolutely not be passed down? (Right off the bat, I would NEVER breed a Toy who had runny eyes.) 

Moving forward a generation, what would you like to improve in your puppies out of this girl? (I already know with my Standard that I need a tighter eye and more neck). How am I going to go about finding a FABULOUS stud who will give me the traits that I want?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very well said


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I have bought a book on breeding but I wasn't sure how up to date it was on costs. This information has been very helpful!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats actually REALLY well put cbrand

theres ALOT of facts you mentioned that some first time breeders ((with good in their hearts I'm sure)) don't know, or never had any idea where to look it up

Elphaba is going to be spayed in about a month 
but I wouldn't mind ((far far FAR down the path)) eventually trying to breed/show a dog and that list you just gave is REALLY helpful
so thank you ^_^


----------

